# How many chicks



## rnorth38 (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife and I are new to the chicken idea and I just want to make sure that I am not going to have eggs coming out of my ears. We would like to get 6-12 eggs a day however,I have no idea how many chicks I would need. I am thinking 10-12 however, my says I am crazy. Please advise our coop will be 8x12 when we are done


----------



## ArticStrat (Mar 7, 2013)

A chicken can lay 1 egg every 24 or 25 hours if they are a great producer. Breed will dictate what you can expect. 10 to 12 chickens would certainly provide you with 6 to 12 eggs per day.

I have just started as well, but I have 34 chickens and 4 turkeys.


----------



## rnorth38 (Mar 19, 2013)

ArticStrat said:


> A chicken can lay 1 egg every 24 or 25 hours if they are a great producer. Breed will dictate what you can expect. 10 to 12 chickens would certainly provide you with 6 to 12 eggs per day.
> 
> I have just started as well, but I have 34 chickens and 4 turkeys.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 12 laying hens and 3 laying ducks. I get 10 eggs a day and I have eggs coming out of the wazoo, lol. We are a family of 5 and cant eat them fast enough. I've been giving away dozens, making angel food cake, pickled a dozen so far, and have a bowl full on the counter for hatching. If its just you and your wife I would say 4 hens. There are going to be days your not gonna want to eat eggs. Unless you plan on selling them or giving them away.


----------



## rnorth38 (Mar 19, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I have 12 laying hens and 3 laying ducks. I get 10 eggs a day and I have eggs coming out of the wazoo, lol. We are a family of 5 and cant eat them fast enough. I've been giving away dozens, making angel food cake, pickled a dozen so far, and have a bowl full on the counter for hatching. If its just you and your wife I would say 4 hens. There are going to be days your not gonna want to eat eggs. Unless you plan on selling them or giving them away.


OMG... Thanks for the heads up we like eggs however, that would be a lot. I wonder if I could pay my farrier in eggs?....LOL


----------

